# DIY brine shrimp hatchery?



## LiLGuppyGal181 (Feb 14, 2006)

I tried to make one using a soda bottle (bottom cut off, and turned upside down) and an airator. for some reason, however, nothing hatched! any ideas? it was a salt/ shrimp mix so everything should already have been measured out properly, and I keep them in the butter tray in the fridge so they stay cool and dry.

any suggestions?


----------



## LiLGuppyGal181 (Feb 14, 2006)

has anyone had luck with other DIY/ cheap setups?


----------



## vollman1 (Jul 25, 2006)

I think that the salinity (specific gravity?) of the water was probably too low. The pre-mixed packs must be designed to work with a set quantity of water; if you used too much water, the salinity wouldn't be high enough.

I have used an empty 2-Liter bottle with sea salt mix and an airline tube connected to an air pump. This seemed to work fine.


----------



## fantasticaqua (Jun 20, 2006)

I've had great luck using soda bottles. Make sure that your not using straight tap water, somtimes that can mess things up.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

this is my setup. 
soda bottle, airstone, and a plastic pint container to hold it up.
i've had great success with "san francisco bay brand" brine shrimp eggs.
it comes premixed with salt. there's alot in a packet, so i usually split it in half and i still get pretty good success rate.

maybe u got some bad eggs?


----------

